# AW 4-Gear Front Axle Diameter ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Guys, quick question. First off, I have never owned an AutoWorld 4-Gear chassis. But, I may want to use their front wheels in the future. Soooo, my question is, what is the Axle Diameter on these AW 4-Gear fronts ? TIA


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmmm....42 views, and no replies !? 
OK, let me ask again, and make it simpler!?
Is the front axle on the Auto World 4 Gear chassis- the same diameter as the rear axle(1/16"), or is it a smaller diameter ????.....Got a caliper ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

0.047


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you alpink - Kudos :thumbsup:


----------

